# You've been Mossed



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Randy Moss has been waived by the Vikings! nfl.com


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

This may be the best thing for him and a team that picks him up. The Vikes are done, put a fork in them. If he clears waivers, expect him to sign with a contender.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> This may be the best thing for him and a team that picks him up. The Vikes are done, put a fork in them. If he clears waivers, expect him to sign with a contender.


Maybe the Cowboys will pick him up. !rolling


----------



## lotboy16 (Apr 26, 2009)

ESPN acutally has said most of the interested teams consist of the Seahawks, Cowboys and Bill. LMAO


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe the Cowboys will pick him up. !rolling


Herdfan said a contender. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> Herdfan said a contender. :lol:


Sorry...I thought he said pretender... :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I can see him ending up in Denver with Josh McDaniel's.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Raiders.....

Can see that "marriage made in heaven" already... :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

<sigh> If only we had a 'Sports Humor' thread.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Raiders.....
> 
> Can see that "marriage made in heaven" already... :lol:


He's been there, done that. Got the "didn't work out here" t-shirt.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> He's been there, done that. Got the "didn't work out here" t-shirt.


That was my point...end up where it makes even less sense than ever before....going back to the Vikings made no sense either.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Perhaps this should be in the sports thread. You think.:nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Dave said:


> Perhaps this should be in the sports thread. You think.:nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:


Well he's a big joke AND this is about sports...so a tough call... :lol:


----------



## TerminatioN (Nov 8, 2010)

Definitely a huge laugh. He deserved it though.


----------

